# Can Flayed Ones work in Seventh Edition?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've recently acquired six of the old metal flayed ones for necrons, bringing my standing total to sixteen. 

My question however, is can these actually still be made viable in games of 7e 40k? A few of us were hashing out some possibilities at my local gw today. 

There's the full squad option, somewhere between fifteen and twenty flayers either infiltrating up the board or making use of Zandrekh's phased reinforcements rule to follow enemy reserves, then using Imotekh's bloodswarm nanoscarabs to keep them from scattering. 

Another option we had was three small units of five. Adding Orikan to heighten the odds of them all arriving when desired, and using Imotekh as described above, this option would increase their survivability by forcing the opponent to use more than one unit to target them all. 


So this is what we came up with in regards to the flayers themselves, my question for Heresy is do any of you have ideas for how they could be made useful in a wider list? Have any of you used them in your own games?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I have wandered about this, I mean with enough of them they should be quite nasty against troops. The problem with taking smaller units with necrons is that it is easier to kill all of them before they can reanimate whereas a larger squad just keeps coming. Persoanlly I would run a maxed out squad with destroyer lord with 2+ and res orb. The unit then have some counter if they get stuck against a slightly tougher unit as well as a good tanking save, and more likely to get back up. And preferred enemy is really nice especially with that amount of attacks


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They can beat up Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield Terminators.

They're pretty okay at that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So what I'm hearing is, they can work. :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They'll beat up Terminators and maybe Meganobz, and that's about it. Apart from that they're fragile, low damage output, slow, not Objective Secured, and don't mesh with the rest of the book being a torrent combat unit in a short-range torrent shooting army.

Seeing sixty of them infiltrating would be a curveball, to be sure, but unless you're surprising somebody with them I'm not at all convinced of their effectiveness.


----------



## Drahazar (Jan 11, 2012)

They only work good if you use the dark harvest list from imperial armour 12. You can give them flensing scarabs which gives them rending in the first round of combat. Otherwise there not worth the points. Oh and in dark harvest they are troops.


----------

